# just started a motivational fb page



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm just your everyday average guy. I use to be over weight and went thought a pretty big transformation.I decided to make this page to motivate and inspire people to loss weight. I was just an average guy who was over weight and out of shape. The weight loss has changed my life in so many ways. I used to have back problems and asthma i would get shaky all the time. I no longer have any problems.

I will provide links to scientific studies and other varies site to help your weight loss and weight training regiments..

I dont sell anything on the page or promote things. I'll be giving out daily tips and what not to help people out with there weight loss and training regiments. I hope to see you guys on there. There isnt much on there, as i just created it. Everyday i will be adding helpful tips. Hope to see you guys on here, thanks.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Motiv...61659347240418


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Link doesn't work for me


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Or me.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry guys i forgot to set a user name to make a direct link.. now it should work. www.facebook.com/domination.inspiration


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think anyone cares mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I don't think anyone cares mate


X2


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I don't think anyone cares mate


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Good on you mate  Nice to see someone doing something positive!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

just took a look and seems like a load of generic FB bullsh!t to me.... trite quotes and patronising advice

i always consider the following with reference to social media, blogs etc... never before have so many people had so much to say, about so little, to so few

particularly true in this case

sorry mate but you're basically re-posting other people's work/photos, interspersed with some of your own sayings which hold little to no value,


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> just took a look and seems like a load of generic FB bullsh!t to me.... trite quotes and patronising advice
> 
> i always consider the following with reference to social media, blogs etc... never before have so many people had so much to say, about so little, to so few
> 
> ...


Typical heartless dave. (my names dave im the same) not being daveist


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Sorry guys i forgot to set a user name to make a direct link.. now it should work. www.facebook.com/domination.inspiration





ksrcrider said:


> bump





ksrcrider said:


> bump


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> I'm just your everyday average guy.


exactly why nobody cares what you have to say


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> View attachment 117209


Haha mint. Watched that sunday night aswell


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Link doesn't work for me


whys queenie banned?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

zak007 said:


> whys queenie banned?


A weeks ban for a row with another member a few days ago. No big deal, she'll be back.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

zak007 said:


> whys queenie banned?


sent pics of her gammon to another member then a big argument afterwards resulted in her getting banned


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> A weeks ban for a row with another member a few days ago. No big deal, she'll be back.


fu*k you spoilt it kimball!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> fu*k you spoilt it kimball!


Sorry you should have posted quicker


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> just took a look and seems like a load of generic FB bullsh!t to me.... trite quotes and patronising advice
> 
> i always consider the following with reference to social media, blogs etc... never before have so many people had so much to say, about so little, to so few
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Queenie n Singh got a week off I think.

Something about the pony club, he got the rosette , she wasn't happy, etc.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

zak007 said:


> whys queenie banned?


was a week's ban aparantly, after something went on in a thread and it got heated, nothing new on UK-M though eh


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Probably best not talking about it too much before there's more bans!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Probably best not talking about it too much before there's more bans!


Ban city around here at the moment, pmsl. Must be something in the water.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything is re-posted. So what's the difference? You can go on any forum, any facebook page and see that there is 1000's of how to lose weight posted and so on, with all the same info cp over and over again. The pictures I post I post cause I like them. I'm sure they have been on someone's else page. You can only create so many motivational photos with text on them before it gets over used. Some of the tips are my own, and some I link to other pages. Lot of people don't really know what to look for. So if I can guide them in the right direction with tips of my own or links awesome.



Dave 0511 said:


> just took a look and seems like a load of generic FB bullsh!t to me.... trite quotes and patronising advice
> 
> i always consider the following with reference to social media, blogs etc... never before have so many people had so much to say, about so little, to so few
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fair enough mate but i wouldn't think anyone will see something and think "wow... just the revelation i was looking for"

why not take some time to write some worthwhile articles which might really hold value.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well you did post your transformation on here like 10 times under new threads...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Well you did post your transformation on here like 10 times under new threads...


not one to blow his own trumpet of course


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT ME! I'M GREAT!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't help but think the OP loves himself, his reflection, and the sound of his own voice.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dont listen to them OP, bunch of dicks in here, your facebook really inspired me....inspired me to close my account


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course I love myself. Why would I hate myself? If you don't like the page, then don't like it. Pretty plain and simply. Move on with yourself. Instead of posting retarded pictures referring to my comments and commenting about me re-posting my transformation 10 times which I didn't do.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey everybody come see how good I look


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> Of course I love myself. Why would I hate myself? If you don't like the page, then don't like it. Pretty plain and simply. Move on with yourself. Instead of posting retarded pictures referring to my comments and commenting about me re-posting my transformation 10 times which I didn't do.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I never talked to so many gay wads in life till I signed up for this site SMH....


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah? Yeah? Well you are a stupid head


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Gay wads hahahaha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> I never talked to so many gay wads in life till I signed up for this site SMH....


gay wads?! steroids melted your brain son?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT ME! I'M GREAT!


attention seeker


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> HEY EVERYBODY LOOK AT ME! I'M GREAT!


We know! Now fúck off and buy a black shirt or something :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> We know! Now fúck off and buy a black shirt or something :lol:


Already got one, thinking of wearing it to a wedding actually, you any idea what colour tie will go with it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> Already got one, thinking of wearing it to a wedding actually, you any idea what colour tie will go with it?


You could pull any colour off :wub:

But black, red, yellow, pink, green orange and purple or blue I can see a rainbow.....

I mean, black or grey mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> You could pull any colour off :wub:
> 
> But black, red, yellow, pink, green orange and purple or blue I can see a rainbow.....
> 
> I mean, black or grey mate


thanks for the advice mate. however, I read this facebook motivational page and have decided to go topless. see what the gay wads think of that


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks for the advice mate. however, I read this facebook motivational page and have decided to go topless. see what the gay wads think of that


Even better!

Just draw a tie on your chest, go to this Facebook page, then smash a chest session in pre-wedding and away you go 

That's how most people do it nowadays I think.....


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Says the gay wad with a retarded gif picture of a dick goi?g into his ear..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Says the gay wad with a retarded gif picture of a dick goi?g into his ear..


Ash's mentally disabled Gran drew that!!

Show some respect.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Says the gay wad with a retarded gif picture of a dick goi?g into his ear..


Stop being such a gay wad hater, ya damn homophobe.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Everything is re-posted. So what's the difference? You can go on any forum, any facebook page and see that there is 1000's of how to lose weight posted and so on, with all the same info cp over and over again. The pictures I post I post cause I like them. I'm sure they have been on someone's else page. You can only create so many motivational photos with text on them before it gets over used. Some of the tips are my own, and some I link to other pages. Lot of people don't really know what to look for. So if I can guide them in the right direction with tips of my own or links awesome.


Not many people quote themselves as awesome, even Americans. Your page isn't awesome


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Says the gay wad with a retarded gif picture of a dick goi?g into his ear..


So what did you sign up to this site for, if not to get attention (happened), get admiration (never going to happen with your self love posts), push your dodgy Facebook page, or to take part in the forum and learn (doubt that as you already know everything)


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Apparently I signed up to be hated on. I simply said I made a page come check it out. If ya don't like then ok. I don't hate on other people's stuff. Do you get a great deal of satisfaction making fun of people?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Apparently I signed up to be hated on. I simply said I made a page come check it out. If ya don't like then ok. I don't hate on other people's stuff. Do you get a great deal of satisfaction making fun of people?


I haven't done yet, but when appropriate, yes a lot, sad but at least I'm not in love with myself.

Although this is supposed to be a bb forum, not self promotion and marketing.

If you knew a thing a out the uk you would realise that British people don't go in for self congratulation, it's seen as crass. Might go down well in the us and bb.com but not here.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> Apparently I signed up to be hated on. I simply said I made a page come check it out. If ya don't like then ok. I don't hate on other people's stuff. *Do you get a great deal of satisfaction making fun of people?*


I do yes.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> Do you get a great deal of satisfaction making fun of people?


I do, And laughs too.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

People on bb.com are worse


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> People on bb.com are worse


I was only joking anyway. Maybe all the training and dieting have effected your sense of humour a little.

I actually loved your facebook page, found it quite motivational for people looking to make that transformation and feel its an uphill battle that they cant possibly achieve. Passed it on to a few friends who thought it was great and asked me to say thanks, they were also really impressed with your transformation. Looking forward to more updates.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Already got one, thinking of wearing it to a wedding actually, you any idea what colour tie will go with it?


Id go with a ****e shirt instead of black for a wedding since its such a happy occasion why the fcuk you buying a black shirt mate?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Id go with a ****e shirt instead of black for a wedding since its such a happy occasion why the fcuk you buying a black shirt mate?


I've worn one before and had a lot of compliments mate, plus I wear a white one to work every day and want something a bit different.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I've worn one before and had a lot of compliments mate, plus I wear a white one to work every day and want something a bit different.


Seems fair then


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Seems fair then


thanks mate, glad you understand


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks mate, glad you understand


Hey shut it Ashcrapper you douchebag!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I was only joking anyway. Maybe all the training and dieting have effected your sense of humour a little.
> 
> I actually loved your facebook page, found it quite motivational for people looking to make that transformation and feel its an uphill battle that they cant possibly achieve. Passed it on to a few friends who thought it was great and asked me to say thanks, they were also really impressed with your transformation. Looking forward to more updates.
> 
> ...


I can't read this without laughing, sincere or sarcasm......:laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Hey shut it Ashcrapper you douchebag!


come on guys, stop being so childish. this is a serious thread about motivation



Slater8486 said:


> I can't read this without laughing, sincere or sarcasm......:laugh:


I dont get what you mean, I wouldn't be sarcastic


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Whether people are just kidding or no not leave it as that. Its kind of hard to determine whether people are being serious or not since I know none of you in person


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ksrcrider said:


> Whether people are just kidding or no not leave it as that. Its kind of hard to determine whether people are being serious or not since I know none of you in person


I'm not kidding. Whilst I understand you would be suspicious of some of the more unscrupulous members on here you shouldn't think bad of everyone.

Keep it up man, or should I say Mr Motivator!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> Whether people are just kidding or no not leave it as that. Its kind of hard to determine whether people are being serious or not since I know none of you in person


No grey area with Ash mate, he is well known around these parts to be a straight down the line kind of guy. Sarcasm just isn't in his repertoire


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Bashy said:


> No grey area with Ash mate, he is well known around these parts to be a straight down the line kind of guy. Sarcasm just isn't in his repertoire


LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> No grey area with Ash mate, he is well known around these parts to be a straight down the line kind of guy. Sarcasm just isn't in his repertoire


Thanks Bashy


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well I don't think this thread turned out as intended.

I get annoying Facebook trolling pages signing up to my gym page then telling everyone how to gain without steroids or fat burners.

They are tiny though. Tiny little tw ats usually American.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

@Ashcrapper your comments on this thread & forum are brilliant.

Please keep up the good work, have some reputation.

Thanks,

Rob

p.s. srs


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

robdobbie said:


> @Ashcrapper your comments on this thread & forum are brilliant.
> 
> Please keep up the good work, have some reputation.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rob, whilst I dont see myself as the forum sheriff I thought I needed to help out the poor chap who started this thread and give him some support.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Just read a few posts and decided to like it.

If youre enjoying doing it, keep at it. Not doing any harm, and in the process, people who read them might actually learn something


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> Just read a few posts and decided to like it.
> 
> If youre enjoying doing it, keep at it. Not doing any harm, and in the process, people who read them might actually learn something


your comment isn't really keeping in-line with our bullying attempts, is it?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

this thread has given me the courage to start my own about my girlfriend troubles


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Your hat is on the wrong way btw...just sayin'


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

luther1 said:


> this thread has given me the courage to start my own about my girlfriend troubles


She'll have finished school by now mate, crack on


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Legendary thread - genuine belly laughs on a sunday morning.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)




----------

